# About Alpha2.2?



## yirsung (Oct 20, 2011)

New to family. 
Where is 2.2, I can only find 2.1. I'm asking because i saw a lot people keep saying it..
Please tell me where is 2.2.THX.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

There is no 2.2 and there probably won't be as the next alpha is supposed to be Alpha 3


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a 2.2?!?! Is there an ETA?









I kid, I kid. No, there is no 2.2.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Alpha 3 is scheduled next.

2.1 + Dalingrin's SOD fix is the closest you'll get to 2.2.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

yirsung said:


> New to family.
> Where is 2.2, I can only find 2.1. I'm asking because i saw a lot people keep saying it..
> Please tell me where is 2.2.THX.


As noted, 2.1 is the current version. We don't know when the next release is coming, and the developers do not provide ETAs in case you were about to ask.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved. The cyanogen subforum is reserved for developers of cyanogenmod. Thanks.


----------

